# Love dogs & cats? HIDE & SEEK thriller a HOWLING success! 30+ starred reviews



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here!
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6

_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 65+ positive amazon reviews) is here!
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6

_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 65+ positive amazon reviews) is here!
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6










_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ -*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ -*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
-*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing-and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one-except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair-and discover what family really means.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 65+ positive amazon reviews) is here!
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6










_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ -*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ -*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
-*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing-and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one-except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair-and discover what family really means.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 65+ positive amazon reviews) is here!
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6










_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ -*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ -*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
-*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing-and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one-except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair-and discover what family really means.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 65+ positive amazon reviews) is here!
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6










_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

THREE MORE DAYS in the give-away for three PAW-tographed copies! https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/87357-hide-and-seek

The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 65+ positive amazon reviews) is here!
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6










_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 65+ positive amazon reviews) is here!
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6










_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6










_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

20 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6










_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

20 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6










_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

FOLLOW the HIDE AND SEEK Blog Tour! Free books, excerpts and interviews! See the blog posts schedule here: http://www.shojai.com

LISTEN to the SUSPENSE RADIO INTERVIEW here: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/suspensemagazine/2014/06/01/suspense-radio-one-on-one-with-amy-shojai

20 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6]http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6]http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6

20 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6









_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

FOLLOW the HIDE AND SEEK Blog Tour! Free books, excerpts and interviews! See the blog posts schedule here: http://www.shojai.com

LISTEN to the SUSPENSE RADIO INTERVIEW here: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/suspensemagazine/2014/06/01/suspense-radio-one-on-one-with-amy-shojai

20 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6]http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6[/url]

20 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6









_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

FOLLOW the HIDE AND SEEK Blog Tour! Free books, excerpts and interviews! See the blog posts schedule here: http://www.shojai.com

LISTEN to the SUSPENSE RADIO INTERVIEW here: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/suspensemagazine/2014/06/01/suspense-radio-one-on-one-with-amy-shojai

20 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6]http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6[/url]

20 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6

_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

FOLLOW the HIDE AND SEEK Blog Tour! Free books, excerpts and interviews! See the blog posts schedule here: http://www.shojai.com

LISTEN to the SUSPENSE RADIO INTERVIEW here: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/suspensemagazine/2014/06/01/suspense-radio-one-on-one-with-amy-shojai

20 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6]http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6[/url]

20 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6

_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

20 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6

_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

20 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6

_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

20 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6

_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

20 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6

_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

25 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6

_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

25 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6

_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

25 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6

_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

25 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6

_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE! 
http://shojai.com/books-3/hide-and-seek-sample/

25 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6

_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE! 
http://shojai.com/books-3/hide-and-seek-sample/

25 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6

_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

New book cover coming soon!

READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE! 
http://shojai.com/books-3/hide-and-seek-sample/

25 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6

_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NEW COVER!










READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE! 
http://shojai.com/books-3/hide-and-seek-sample/

26 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6

_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I'll be at the RT Booklovers Convention this week, and signing this book on Saturday! Stop by and say howdy...I'll have treats!

https://www.rtconvention.com/










READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE! 
http://shojai.com/books-3/hide-and-seek-sample/

26 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6

_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Stay tuned for the 3rd book in the series, SHOW AND TELL!

Want YOUR cat or dog in the book? Be sure to follow the blog http://amyshojai.com










READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE! 
http://shojai.com/books-3/hide-and-seek-sample/

26 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6

_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Stay tuned for the 3rd book in the series, SHOW AND TELL!

Want YOUR cat or dog in the book? Be sure to follow the blog http://amyshojai.com










READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE! 
http://shojai.com/books-3/hide-and-seek-sample/

26 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6

_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Stay tuned for the 3rd book in the series, SHOW AND TELL!










READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE! 
http://shojai.com/books-3/hide-and-seek-sample/

26 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6

_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Amyshojai said:


> Stay tuned for the 3rd book in the series, SHOW AND TELL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stay tuned for the 3rd book in the series, SHOW AND TELL!










READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE! 
http://shojai.com/books-3/hide-and-seek-sample/

26 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6

_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Stay tuned for the 3rd book in the series, SHOW AND TELL!










READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE! 
http://shojai.com/books-3/hide-and-seek-sample/

26 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6

_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.

[/quote]


Amyshojai said:


> Stay tuned for the 3rd book in the series, SHOW AND TELL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Stay tuned for the 3rd book in the series, SHOW AND TELL!










READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE! 
http://shojai.com/books-3/hide-and-seek-sample/

26 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6

_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.



Amyshojai said:


> Stay tuned for the 3rd book in the series, SHOW AND TELL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The 3rd book in the series has released, look for SHOW AND TELL!










READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE! 
http://shojai.com/books-3/hide-and-seek-sample/

25 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6






_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.



Amyshojai said:


> Stay tuned for the 3rd book in the series, SHOW AND TELL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The 3rd book in the series has released, look for SHOW AND TELL!










READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE! 
http://shojai.com/books-3/hide-and-seek-sample/

25 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6






_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.



Amyshojai said:


> Stay tuned for the 3rd book in the series, SHOW AND TELL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE! 
http://shojai.com/books-3/hide-and-seek-sample/

25 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6






_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.



Amyshojai said:


> Stay tuned for the 3rd book in the series, SHOW AND TELL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE! 
http://shojai.com/books-3/hide-and-seek-sample/

25 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6






_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.



Amyshojai said:


> Stay tuned for the 3rd book in the series, SHOW AND TELL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE! 
http://shojai.com/books-3/hide-and-seek-sample/

25 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6






_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.



Amyshojai said:


> Stay tuned for the 3rd book in the series, SHOW AND TELL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE! 
http://shojai.com/books-3/hide-and-seek-sample/

25 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6






_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.



Amyshojai said:


> Stay tuned for the 3rd book in the series, SHOW AND TELL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE! 
http://shojai.com/books-3/hide-and-seek-sample/

25 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6






_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.



Amyshojai said:


> Stay tuned for the 3rd book in the series, SHOW AND TELL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE! 
http://shojai.com/books-3/hide-and-seek-sample/

25 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6






_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.



Amyshojai said:


> Stay tuned for the 3rd book in the series, SHOW AND TELL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE! 
http://shojai.com/books-3/hide-and-seek-sample/

33 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6






_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.



Amyshojai said:


> Stay tuned for the 3rd book in the series, SHOW AND TELL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE! 
http://shojai.com/books-3/hide-and-seek-sample/

33 Great Reviews and counting! The anticipated sequel to LOST AND FOUND (with 70+ positive amazon reviews) is here! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-September-Day-Shojai-ebook/dp/B00HU82BG6






_*A mysterious contagion will shatter countless lives unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing cat . . . in 24 hours. *_

_
"*HIDE AND SEEK* proves Shojai's masterful skill at blending ripped-from-the-headlines urgency with an emotional story of real characters in escalating dangers. Add in revelatory dose of animal psychology and behavior, and you have a thriller that had me turning pages deep into the night. Here is a novel written with authority and with a deft brilliance that any lover of animals or nerve-jangling thrillers will cherish."_ --*James Rollins*, New York Times bestseller of "The Eye of God"

_"*HIDE AND SEEK* is a creepy must read mystery for animal lovers. Animal behaviorist Amy Shojai knows her stuff."_ --*J.T. Ellison,* NYT bestselling author of "When Shadows Fall"

_"Featuring a young animal behaviorist struggling to regain her bearings after a shocking betrayal, a reality TV show gone horribly wrong, and a series of murders and disappearances seemingly related to an unthinkable cause, *HIDE AND SEEK* is a mystery/thriller you won't be able to put down!"_
--*Alan Leverone*, best-selling thriller author of "Mr. Midnight" and "The Lonely Mile"

*A STALKER hides in plain sight.
A VICTIM faces her worst fear.
AND A DOG seeks the missing--and finds hope.*

Eight years ago, animal behaviorist September Day escaped a sadistic captor who left her ashamed, terrified, and struggling with PTSD. She trusts no one--except her cat Macy and service dog Shadow.

Shadow also struggles with trust. A German Shepherd autism service dog who rescued his child partner only to lose his-boy forever, Shadow's crippling fear of abandonment shakes his faith in humans.

They are each others' only chance to survive the stalker's vicious payback, but have only 24 hours to uncover the truth about Macy's mysterious illness or pay the deadly consequences. When September learns to trust again, and a good-dog takes a chance on love, together they find hope in the midst of despair--and discover what family really means.



Amyshojai said:


> Stay tuned for the 3rd book in the series, SHOW AND TELL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

